

Average startup profitability is to decrease by 30-40% in 2008-2018 - szczupak
http://www.businesshackers.com/2008/02/22/average-startup-profitability-is-to-decrease-by-30-40-in-2008-2018/

======
pg
Summary: there appear to be more (how many more? who knows?) startups; they
appear to be less (how much less? who knows?) innovative; ergo returns will
decrease 30-40%.

This entire article has little more content than its title, which is itself
completely made up.

~~~
icky
Maybe news.yc needs a [fluff] designator, similar to [dead], so that articles
bearing it can be optionally made invisible (the difference being that [fluff]
might be visible by default).

(Or maybe [fluff] articles can be subject to downvotes! ;-)

------
mechanical_fish
Just counting the potential fallacies in this article makes me tired.

Does _average_ mean the mean, the median, or the mode?

Why should we care about the average anyway? The average Web page is probably
a piece of SEO spam, but that doesn't mean much to me or to the world's best-
read web sites.

"Recently there hasn't been any significant innovation." This is typical bad-
investor thinking: stock prices are flat or declining, so this must be a
terrible time to buy! I will wait and buy stock once the prices have gone up!

------
bmaier
I'll be honest, when you back that up with something more substantial, I'll
read more of your posts. Until then you've got another fluff piece

------
mattmaroon
This is maybe the dumbest thing I've ever seen on the front page here. I love
how it has a factual title, giving some concrete numbers, then goes on to give
no specific derivation for those numbers at all.

And then there are sentences that don't even make sense like "In the US
investors lost millions of dollars and when the “big guys” that share prices
reached completely unrealistic levels far from what economists call
fundamentals."

How did this turd get 10 points here?

------
caveman82
This article forgets to factor in that there are a large number of investors
that relish buying low during times of recession. The overall size of the pie
may be decreasing but there may be more slices to go around.

------
rrival
Good thing Web 2.0 companies don't need profits!

------
middle
This is on the internet, so it must be true!

------
edw519
Sources?

(Welcome to wikicombinator.)

